# Discussion groups in London



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

Does anyone know of any music or art (paintings) discussion groups in London? I know you can attend public lectures but I am wondering about small discussion groups. It's easy to find book clubs and creative writing groups but I don't know about art and music groups.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

I have no idea. But perhaps (if you haven't tried it before) meetup.com might provide a couple of options in your area?


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

Ok, thank you . I will have a look at that website.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

The one thing that springs to mind is the Recorded Vocal Arts Society, although it has a narrower focus than just music, and a rather antiquarian bent which might be more up my street than yours, although I've never actually been to one of their meetings. It sounds like the programme is a lecture with recorded examples, followed by Q&A. Possibly more formal and old bufferish than you're looking for, but it's worth checking out their website:

http://www.rvas.org.uk

I'm surprised you've identified something that doesn't exist in London! Perhaps discussion of hobbies has largely moved online. I know about book clubs, but those seem to be mostly an excuse for middle aged mums to leave the kids with their other halves while they go and get plastered on sparkling wine! I'm sure you've thought of this already, but you could always start your own group. It's what I plan to do after I move. At least it's easier to find like minded people when you're in London- spare a thought for those of us in the sticks whose only social outlet is online


----------

